# HongFu Carbon Bike



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi all, I just wanted to post a sketch from my custom paint guy who is finishing up a new carbon frame I ordered from HongFu. I have also attached a pick of the frame as it was shipped to me. I am picking up the custom paint job on Monday and will update, as well, once it is built up.
I asked him to do it up similar to Lance's most recent paint job he had done on his TT bike.
I ordered Pinarello decals, so it should look cool.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anybody know what happened to HongFu's website? Seems to be down.


----------



## albertopaz84 (Dec 2, 2009)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Does anybody know what happened to HongFu's website? Seems to be down.


It's not the first time. Just wait, I think the site will be ok soon. Anyway you can contact with "Jenny" (hongfu staff) writting to this e-mail: [email protected]

Nice design!

HTH


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

dutch937 said:


> I ordered Pinarello decals, so it should look cool.


You know, it would look cool even _without_ the Pinarello decals. I realize this frame actually looks the same as the Pinarello's, but please don't. Get some custom decals to go with your frame (FWIW, I don't own a Pinarello or anything, I just think putting the wrong company's name on something is completely weaksauce).

Asad


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

is that a flat spot on the left chainstay?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

asad137 said:


> You know, it would look cool even _without_ the Pinarello decals. I realize this frame actually looks the same as the Pinarello's, but please don't. Get some custom decals to go with your frame (FWIW, I don't own a Pinarello or anything, I just think putting the wrong company's name on something is completely weaksauce).
> 
> Asad


+1. Making up your own "brand" name is more cooler than riding a fake Pinarello.


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

K, well, it seems as though everyone has their own opinions and I guess that's what makes the world turn. My concept was not to build an original, but to have something unique to* myself* and something that would be pleasing to *my* eyes.
So here is the frame.
The complete build will be posted in a few days...Sram Force/Red, 3T and Zipp 303's. Should look good (to me).


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Awesome paint job. I love the color blocking, especially around the seat cluster. Congratulations!


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thx...The paint work is immaculate! I had Velocolour (Noah Rosen) in Toronto do it. I would highly recommend him to anyone looking for a new look or any restoration work.


----------



## PLAYONIT (Aug 25, 2009)

I have been thinking of painting mine.... I am close to Toronto... If you don't mind me asking what was the cost to paint your frame and did you have your decals clear coated?? Thanks...... BTW......... LOOKS GREAT!!!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Great, now you can ebay it as a Pina...


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

*"great..."*



CleavesF said:


> Great, now you can ebay it as a Pina...


Nice one!
No Ebay, no craigslist, just me and the road. The day i get tired of this bike, it will become a singlespeed.


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Price*



PLAYONIT said:


> I have been thinking of painting mine.... I am close to Toronto... If you don't mind me asking what was the cost to paint your frame and did you have your decals clear coated?? Thanks...... BTW......... LOOKS GREAT!!!


I paid $650. I had a Cervelo painted 2 years ago and it cost me $350 from another guy in Toronto...not near the quality. And yes the decals are clear coated.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

That is hilarious, I once saw a Hyundai with Honda Decals on it. When it comes down to it i am sure both will be ridiculed and laughed at. Enjoy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Please keep us posted as to what you think of the ride and any other thing you want to toss in. Sounds like you have something to compare it to. My guess is your high as a kid on Christmas day. I would be too. I myself am sitting on the fence as to buy a frame and doll it up. Wish they had a 60cm frame.


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

g-Bike said:


> That is hilarious, I once saw a Hyundai with Honda Decals on it. When it comes down to it i am sure both will be ridiculed and laughed at. Enjoy.


nice comparison...
The only reason i started this post was to give those an idea of what u could do with one of these frames from China. If you get anything out of this>> The carbon weave that I received is very, very good quality. If you want custom paint work, i would highly recommend Velocolour. Fe

Feel free to voice your opinions about the "pinarello". That's all i got.
ciao.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

Dutch, that's a nice looking bike.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*paint*



g-Bike said:


> That is hilarious, I once saw a Hyundai with Honda Decals on it. When it comes down to it i am sure both will be ridiculed and laughed at. Enjoy.



......soooo you spent more on the paint job than the actual frame  
Sometimes I just don't get people - If your willing to spend that kind of coin on a paintjob for asthetics purposes only why not just put the $$ into the real thing? Obviously you want a real one or you would not have put the fake name stickers on it   

I know, to each it's own, but some of these ebay frame builds make ZERO sense.

enjoy it
Michael


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

KMan said:


> ......soooo you spent more on the paint job than the actual frame
> Sometimes I just don't get people - If your willing to spend that kind of coin on a paintjob for asthetics purposes only why not just put the $$ into the real thing? Obviously you want a real one or you would not have put the fake name stickers on it
> 
> I know, to each it's own, but some of these ebay frame builds make ZERO sense.
> ...


Because the real thing would cost over $10,000!!!!

I wasn't going to waste my time responding to the "negative' criticism, but your comments are just too funny... So, let me get this straight...First, I own a few expensive originals (Scott CR1 SL, Felt B2 Pro), so i'm not just an imposter. I too have been sucked into buying a "brand' name bike primarily because I really didn't think there were any other options. I used to play competitive golf and got sick and tired of paying big bucks for brand name golf equipment, so i equiped myself with a Knock off driver and it was the best purchase I ever made (I wasn't a professional getting free equipment and I'm not a sponsored rider!).
I realize I didn't have to go and use the Pinarello brand on a frame that costs a fraction of the cost of the real deal, but i am also tired of paying over $2,500+++ for a frame that is probably using the same carbon and coming from the same plant as a $450 frame!
So what if it's a fake...it's fu%&$ing great looking fake and if I chose to spend more on the paint than i did on the frame, it still cost me more than 1/2 of what it would have cost me to buy the "real deal". 
So, who's the dumb ass here? If you don't like what I've done and it makes no sense to you, then continue to support the Big Brand companies who are ripping us all off who are passionate about a sport and just want to enjoy a ride on the open road.

Note: if I planned to build this bike up and try and sell it as a "real" Pinarello, then anyone who is critcising my decision has a completely valid point, but that is not the case here.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*no issues*

I have no issues with people buying these ebay frames - I think it's pretty smart and I was going to buy a TT frame myself. What I'm confused about and actually find it humorous that people are putting fake brand name stickers on these frames. Makes me think that they are really not all that comfortable with their purchase and wish they had the real thing - "to me", that would be the only purpope to put the name on the bike.

No different than me buying a cheap car and then sticking a Mercedes logo on it - kind of just becomes a joke - It's not a Mercedes and it's not a Pinarello so why try and fake it???

As you stated to each it's own, I'm sure you will enjoy the bike and I think the paint job is excellent. Don't bash me for my opinion - it's just that....an opinion. You can disagree with it, but in the end it's still my opinion and nothing you or anyone can do will change that. Just like you have others posttion that they think it is alright that people putr NB stickers on these frames - it's their opinion - no one is calling them out.

Michael





dutch937 said:


> Because the real thing would cost over $10,000!!!!
> 
> I wasn't going to waste my time responding to the "negative' criticism, but your comments are just too funny... So, let me get this straight...First, I own a few expensive originals (Scott CR1 SL, Felt B2 Pro), so i'm not just an imposter. I too have been sucked into buying a "brand' name bike primarily because I really didn't think there were any other options. I used to play competitive golf and got sick and tired of paying big bucks for brand name golf equipment, so i equiped myself with a Knock off driver and it was the best purchase I ever made (I wasn't a professional getting free equipment and I'm not a sponsored rider!).
> I realize I didn't have to go and use the Pinarello brand on a frame that costs a fraction of the cost of the real deal, but i am also tired of paying over $2,500+++ for a frame that is probably using the same carbon and coming from the same plant as a $450 frame!
> ...


----------



## shelbyfv (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree that it's a nice looking bike. The ebay carbon frames seem to be a smart buy. However, the word for someone who would use a fake manufacturers decal is "poseur." There is simply no way around it. I assure you that if you ride with a group you will be the butt of many jokes, whether you hear them or not. Sorry if this is not the response you expected.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

dutch937 said:


> So, who's the dumb ass here?




was that a serious question?


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Eureka!*

*Poseur*, that's what is going on my ebay carbon frame as a faux brand logo! 

Now I just need a graphic...


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

Interesting posts...didn't really think it would go down this road, but it is what it is. Those who think I will be the "butt of many Jokes", hmmmm...I do feel like I have to defend my position in doing what i did, but at the end of the day, do I really care??? No!! 
I drive a Mini Cooper and I'm sure there are those driving their big SUV's that laugh at my "cute" little car and in some cases could fit my car in the back of their SUV, but i cant get enough of driving that Mini.
I will have a bike that will looks great in my eyes and that's all that counts...

The build will be done tonight, so will re-post for those interested and will fill you in on the ride this weekend. as long as weather permits. Hopefully, it will help someone make an educated decision on their next purchase.

And Michael, i don't think you are a dumb ass!  But. there are a few that need to look in the mirror.


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

dutch937 said:


> I drive a Mini Cooper



Cool. Does it have Porsche decals on it?


----------



## kdtx (Apr 15, 2009)

FWIW,

Out of the 3: rebadged Honda, the knockoff golf clubs and the rebadged CF Pinarello................the knockoff frame compares closest to the real thing.

Hope that makes sense............Off to ride my "unbranded but custom painted carbon bike"


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

show em how it's done kd!


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

The paint job looks great. I can definitely see the appeal of spending a significant fraction of the cost on a custom paint job to get something unique and personal.

But then to throw on those Pinarello decals to make it less unique? Doesn't make sense to me.

Asad


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it looks great! If you like it that is all that matters. 
My rain bike is a $99 performance alu frame and has been a Cervelo,Serotta, and a Trek so far(matches my friends bikes, they hate it!). 
I think it's going to be a Cannondale soon


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

Dutch, I like your frame and paint. The Pinarello doesn't agree with me, but hey, it's your bike. I'm looking forward to pics of it built up.

Not to hijack, but Himeheem, how do you like the $99 performance Aluminum?


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't and I wouldn't recomend it. I broke my previous rain bike an in an effort to spend as little as possible on a bike I was going to mistreat, I purchased this frame. The chainstays are not the same length (seriously), the welds look like a project my kids brought home from school. For the price I have to say it was "cheap". I could go on and on about it's shortcomings, and do frequently, which makes re-stickering it often so much fun.


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

I generally don't post on threads in which the shite is being thrown around, but it's my lunch time, so what the hey...
I think the paint job looks very nice! ...and like 95% of all those that ride CF bikes, mine was (well) made in China also.
I was at the Tour de Tucson, where over 6000 bikes and riders show up. There were a LOT of Pinarellos there, and they all faded into the crowd, trust me. (There was about $10million worth of bikes at that event,) If dutch wants to put Pinarello decals on the bike, then do it. Doesn't mean it's a good idea, and it's certainly not something I'd do. I used to make custom chromoly frames and put my own name on them, and I'm happy to ride my CF frame with its "manufacturers" name on it (it's a Neo, and he is really a wholesaler, but like Pinarello in what he does, I guess.)
I hope you enjoy the bike, and the ride. When it's built up, make sure you post how much it weighs, please.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

HIMEHEEM said:


> I don't and I wouldn't recomend it. I broke my previous rain bike an in an effort to spend as little as possible on a bike I was going to mistreat, I purchased this frame. The chainstays are not the same length (seriously), the welds look like a project my kids brought home from school. For the price I have to say it was "cheap". I could go on and on about it's shortcomings, and do frequently, which makes re-stickering it often so much fun.


Do you think it's the same frame as the Scattante XRL? I've got a tight budget and am trying to put together the lowest cost bike to get started road racing... don't care what it looks like, just that it will do the job. 

Promise I'll start a new thread...


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldn't tell you.
I am inclined to believe they come from the same place being from the same retailer. Obviously mine would have been one of the "blems" from a higher quality line.
Contrary to some opinions, all bikes are not created equal.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

*This is exactly what I'm wondering....*



asad137 said:


> But then to throw on those Pinarello decals to make it less unique? Doesn't make sense to me.


Don't take it as if I'm suggesting you lose the decals or hate the bike, Dutch - the frame and paint job look great - but on top of what asad said, you started with a clean slate of what you already knew was a Pinarello. You mention that you're aware of the crap people will give you when they find out the frame's backstory - so why are you pretty much asking for it with the decals?

But I will say again, it looks good in general.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

HIMEHEEM said:


> My rain bike is a $99 performance alu frame


Looks like I'm in one of "those" moods today 

Rain bike???, what, does your other bike melt in the rain?

Never quite understood that one either - why a separate bike for wet weather?? 
Now of course I know why, but it really doesn't ruin a bike to ride it in the rain, nor does it destroy any of the components (out in the mud is a different story, but not much) I'll take off my carbon wheels during the winter due to all the salt on the road - no sense in having all the salt on the rims and pads wearing on the carbon rim during braking, but I'll ride the same bike year round - wet winter roads, been caught out in rain and snow storms - just a quick wipe down and lube the chain and everything looks and runs like new. I do have a cross bike I "could" use as a "winter" bike, just really don't see the reason why?

This is pretty much just sarcasm as a lot of my riding buddies ride a "wintter" bike. Not sure why though  

Michael


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

No it doesn't melt in the rain(I don't think), however it is carbon and I've heard that they can explode

I live in OR, we have lots of wet weather, My "rain bike" has some really attractive fenders, pedals that nicely match my bright yellow MTB shoes, and a few other niceties that I would not want to take on and off of my highly volatile carbon race bike.

I also dislike constantly cleaning road grime and am a little picky about it. Riding in the rain on roads frequented by log trucks makes a mess.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

HIMEHEEM said:


> I don't and I wouldn't recomend it. I broke my previous rain bike an in an effort to spend as little as possible on a bike I was going to mistreat, I purchased this frame. The chainstays are not the same length (seriously), the welds look like a project my kids brought home from school. For the price I have to say it was "cheap". I could go on and on about it's shortcomings, and do frequently, which makes re-stickering it often so much fun.


Why not return the frame to Performance they have a very good return policy,


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Live in Slinger Wisc. and we are going to get socked but good in the next few hours. Riding for me was over a month ago. Personally, I think your ride as of now looks razor sharp. You do the posting and I will do the reading. By the way, what are you hanging on it??


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

dutch937 said:


> Interesting posts...didn't really think it would go down this road, but it is what it is. Those who think I will be the "butt of many Jokes", hmmmm...I do feel like I have to defend my position in doing what i did, but at the end of the day, do I really care??? No!!
> *I drive a Mini Cooper and I'm sure there are those driving their big SUV's that laugh at my "cute" little car and in some cases could fit my car in the back of their SUV, but i cant get enough of driving that Mini.*
> I will have a bike that will looks great in my eyes and that's all that counts...
> 
> ...


I doubt many people laugh at you in a Mini, but I bet if you stuck Hummer stickers on it that would all change. 

I like your bike, well EXCEPT the the cheesy _Pinarello_ stickers_._ Your bike and I hope you enjoy it. For you I hope the stickers that ruin the beautiful paint job can be removed when you wisen up. I am looking forward to the post build photos. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

Because its built and has the wrong stickers, do you think they would give me credit as a Cervelo?
Don't answer, we've hijacked enough.

Great looking bike Dutch.


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

Frith said:


> Cool. Does it have Porsche decals on it?


Chump!


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

Built. Still need to chop the extra fork once the fit is right. And yes, the Zipps are real.
Will report back once it's been on the road.
Btw, here are the final specs...

Fake" Pinarello" Hong Fu Frame (HF-FM001) and Fork (HF-FK001)!! 
Sram Force Front and Rear Derailleur
Sram Force Shifters
Sram Red Compact Crank 172.5
12/26 cassette
Zipp Tubular 303's
3T Ergosum Bar, Pro Stem and Doric Seat Post
Fizik Saddle
Conti Sprinter Tubulars
Zero Gravity Brakes
Look Keo carbon Pedals
Jaguar Racer Cables (White)
Fizik Bar Tape
Skewers - Came from Hong Kong

15.2lbs
Fame, Fork, Headset - $450
Paint - $650
Sram - $1150
Cables, tape - $70
Skewers - $30
Remainder came from my Scott - Wheels, Pedals, Bar, Stem Post, Brakes, Seat ($2,600)

$4950.00


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

gandini said:


> I generally don't post on threads in which the shite is being thrown around, but it's my lunch time, so what the hey...
> I think the paint job looks very nice! ...and like 95% of all those that ride CF bikes, mine was (well) made in China also.
> I was at the Tour de Tucson, where over 6000 bikes and riders show up. There were a LOT of Pinarellos there, and they all faded into the crowd, trust me. (There was about $10million worth of bikes at that event,) If dutch wants to put Pinarello decals on the bike, then do it. Doesn't mean it's a good idea, and it's certainly not something I'd do. I used to make custom chromoly frames and put my own name on them, and I'm happy to ride my CF frame with its "manufacturers" name on it (it's a Neo, and he is really a wholesaler, but like Pinarello in what he does, I guess.)
> I hope you enjoy the bike, and the ride. When it's built up, make sure you post how much it weighs, please.


It weighed in at 15.2lbs.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

Really nice Dutch, after all the nude carbon it's nice to see a couple of these painted.


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks great, I'd buy one. When you're bored with that one I'll buy it off you if it's a 58. Nice one. Would love a 60cm to.


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

Exactly, if you can afford a mini cooper, what are you doing with this frame??????? Once again Hilarious.


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

Anyone know if these Hong-Fu people do a 60cm? I don't want to crash my nice Orbea in a crit and I think one of these frames in my size would do nicely. I don't care what's on the bike really, it all about legs,heart muscle and will power anyway. I couldn't care less what it was called. I like my Orbea because it rides nice, not because it's an Orbea. I have zero brand loyalty. I probably wouldn't worry about any paint on mine because it won't make me go faster!!


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

g-Bike said:


> Exactly, if you can afford a mini cooper, what are you doing with this frame??????? Once again Hilarious.


Wow, have you got a chip on your shoulder. It's a freaking Mini Cooper....
K, enough of this post... Hope i was able to amuse a few and help those who get what i was doing.
Later.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> *Poseur*, that's what is going on my ebay carbon frame as a faux brand logo!
> 
> Now I just need a graphic...


Mind if I borrow that faux brand name as well? That sounds pretty cool.
I was also thinking of using "Faque" (pronounced Fake) as my faux brand logo. Maybe some sort of combination of the the two: "Faque Poseur" or "Poseur Faque" Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Dolamite (Feb 27, 2008)

*60cm*



dan5472 said:


> Please keep us posted as to what you think of the ride and any other thing you want to toss in. Sounds like you have something to compare it to. My guess is your high as a kid on Christmas day. I would be too. I myself am sitting on the fence as to buy a frame and doll it up. Wish they had a 60cm frame.


I was wondering the same thing, why no 60cm frames? Then I figured well they are from asia. Cmon make some for the tall guy!!!!


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

Just sell it, it'll go for a decent price. Can you get that frame in a 60cm?


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

Hong Fu actually makes a carbon frame with the wavy rear seat stays. With a Pinarello sticker it will look like the Dogma or Prince.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

Dutch, if you're from Toronto anytime you want to go for a ride let me know (come spring..I've wimped out for the year).


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

That bikes needs gold tape and saddle.


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

I don't see what all of you are getting so worked up about. I just put HongFu decals on my carbon Pinarello Prince, is that wrong???


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Now while I may not agree with the name brand decal, that is still a nice bike Dutch. 

So this has me curious about what would make a bigger impact during a group ride; Dutch on his new bike who possibly can roll away from the group at 40kmh or a guy on a pimped Pinarello Dogma (or Prince) who is at least 50-pounds (more like 75) overweight and gets dropped before the group finishes warming up? Oh and FYI, the Pinarello example, that is a real world case as this guy also has a BMC Time Machine but has a hard time putting on his cycling shoes do to his lack of fitness.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

"what would make a bigger impact during a group ride"

By that I assume you mean in the event of a crash.. and in that instance I would go with the fat guy.

All things being equal, fat people use more soap.


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

ms6073 said:


> Now while I may not agree with the name brand decal, that is still a nice bike Dutch.
> 
> So this has me curious about what would make a bigger impact during a group ride; Dutch on his new bike who possibly can roll away from the group at 40kmh or a guy on a pimped Pinarello Dogma (or Prince) who is at least 50-pounds (more like 75) overweight and gets dropped before the group finishes warming up? Oh and FYI, the Pinarello example, that is a real world case as this guy also has a BMC Time Machine but has a hard time putting on his cycling shoes do to his lack of fitness.


Now, see this is a guy with a little class, respect and a sense of humor, who can get his point across without being a dick!


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

dutch937 said:


> Now, see this is a guy with a little class, respect and a sense of humor, who can get his point across without being a dick!


What some call "class" others call "passive-agressive skirting around the issue" 

Asad


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

HIMEHEEM said:


> By that I assume you mean in the event of a crash.. and in that instance I would go with the fat guy.


No, by impact I meant which example would result in more sarcastic remarks and/or head turning and based on personal experience, it typically is the guy with way more money than common sense. Of course it is possible that some might group me in that category seeing as the wife and I are DINKS (Dual income no kids) thus we have been able to afford pretty nice bikes the past few years.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

ms6073 said:


> No, by impact I meant which example would result in more sarcastic remarks and/or head turning and based on personal experience, it typically is the guy with way more money than common sense. Of course it is possible that some might group me in that category seeing as the wife and I are DINKS (Dual income no kids) thus we have been able to afford pretty nice bikes the past few years.


If we are judging common sense in purchasing bicycles, I think we are probably all screwed. I know lots of people that sh** gold bricks when they find out what I spend on bike crap.

And on another note,could the case not be made that the fast guy reaps as much gain from a "top shelf bike" as a thin man does vs. say a wal-mart special? Fat guy is still slow in comparison but maybe not as slow as he was.

The sarcasm in the group will be deep, but it always is.


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

It would be kinda cool if some of you would post pics of your rides (and the rider). Because if there is one thing I have learned in life is you shouldn't throw stones if you live in a glass house and I guarantee that there are more than just a few on this forum living in such houses...
I guess it's all just fun and games.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

I went from being a DINK (Dual Income No Kids) to SITCOM (Single Income Two Kids Oppressive Mortgage). That's why I'm probably buying a 179.99 dollar Scattante because it's a stretch to even buy a ebay chinese carbon frame. :cryin:


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

dutch937 said:


> It would be kinda cool if some of you would post pics of your rides (and the rider). Because if there is one thing I have learned in life is you shouldn't throw stones if you live in a glass house and I guarantee that there are more than just a few on this forum living in such houses...
> I guess it's all just fun and games.


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

dutch937 said:


> It would be kinda cool if some of you would post pics of your rides (and the rider). Because if there is one thing I have learned in life is you shouldn't throw stones if you live in a glass house and I guarantee that there are more than just a few on this forum living in such houses...
> I guess it's all just fun and games.


Oops, sorry, that's the other guy that showed up for the race. Here's a pic of me and my ride. Sorry, it's a MTB, just getting into the road bike scene again.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

dutch937 said:


> It would be kinda cool if some of you would post pics of your rides (and the rider). Because if there is one thing I have learned in life is you shouldn't throw stones if you live in a glass house and I guarantee that there are more than just a few on this forum living in such houses...
> I guess it's all just fun and games.


You're right dutch, it is all just fun and games. 
I'm a little sensitive now that this has turned into a "what kind of house do you live in" discussion.


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

Asmodeus2112 said:


> Oops, sorry, that's the other guy that showed up for the race. Here's a pic of me and my ride. Sorry, it's a MTB, just getting into the road bike scene again.



Is that a 29er?


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

HIMEHEEM said:


> You're right dutch, it is all just fun and games.
> I'm a little sensitive now that this has turned into a "what kind of house do you live in" discussion.


Sorry, but was getting kinda tired of some of the banter and wanted to change the subject...guess time for a new post...
Btw, should be out on the HongFu bike Sat...calling for -2 and sunny...a perfect winter day in Ontario!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Dutch, I really like what you did. Your bike looks great. Enjoy it. It would be nice if you posted those photos on a site like Photobucket or Flicker where we could see higher resolution photos. 

Noah Rosen of Velocolour does nice work.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

dutch937 said:


> It would be kinda cool if some of you would post pics of your rides


Okay - here's one of me from a couple weeks back trying to learn how to race cyclocross


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

dutch937 said:


> Is that a 29er?


You bet, I'm 6'3", they final make mountain bikes in my size!


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

euro-trash said:


> I don't see what all of you are getting so worked up about. I just put HongFu decals on my carbon Pinarello Prince, is that wrong???


POSER!


----------



## gregwjs (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Quite a few naked emperors in this thread. Congrats a tasteful build Dutch.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

lol fierorari. Would've been great without the stickers.


----------



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

JaeP said:


> Mind if I borrow that faux brand name as well? That sounds pretty cool.
> I was also thinking of using "Faque" (pronounced Fake) as my faux brand logo. Maybe some sort of combination of the the two: "Faque Poseur" or "Poseur Faque" Yeah, that's the ticket.


Jeez. You beat me to it. And I was already working on the logo.


----------



## kargok9 (Sep 17, 2002)

*Hong Fu 015 arrival*

Astounding! That's all I can say is astounding. My wife finalized details with Jenny Liu a week ago and pulled the trigger on her H/F 015. This morning, the mailperson arrived with a box. Amazingly it was the bike and parts. According to the bill of lading, the bike was shipped on 11 Dec and arrived here this morning (16th)!!! It shows that the package was air freighted from HKG to JFK and express delivered to my door. As a former pilot for an overnight carrier, even I am amazed at that service. After going over the frame, forks and associated parts, I would give the quality of the bike a preliminary 9.7/10. I would give Jenny Liu 11/10. As we are in the midst of a house renovation, it will be some time before I get it rolling, but as I promised in another post, the photo documentation has already begun and I'll post everything it evolves.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

*that gives me an idea*

as I have been thinking about buying one of these frames. I think I will go with "Fred".


----------



## dhfreak (Sep 12, 2009)

Dutch, you are still a poser anyway you look at it!


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

dhfreak said:


> Dutch, you are still a poser anyway you look at it!


A "poser"?? You're an idiot! If you have nothing useful to say, then crawl back into your closet. Beyond the fact that i put Pinarello decals on this bike, i felt that i offered readers a good look at what they can do with a $450 carbon frame from China. The whole purpose of a forum like this is to help other cyclists make educated decisions. Unfortunately, any idiot like you can get internet access and obviously not get the purpose of this post.
Unbelievable!!


----------



## albertopaz84 (Dec 2, 2009)

Oooops


----------



## albertopaz84 (Dec 2, 2009)

this thread has degenerated into an insult. I think long ceased to be constructive


----------



## Jetwave (Jun 1, 2009)

dutch937 said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to post a sketch from my custom paint guy who is finishing up a new carbon frame I ordered from HongFu. I have also attached a pick of the frame as it was shipped to me. I am picking up the custom paint job on Monday and will update, as well, once it is built up.
> I asked him to do it up similar to Lance's most recent paint job he had done on his TT bike.
> I ordered Pinarello decals, so it should look cool.


Very Nice, looking forward to hearing about the ride & performance!


----------



## dhfreak (Sep 12, 2009)

dutch937 said:


> A "poser"?? You're an idiot! If you have nothing useful to say, then crawl back into your closet. Beyond the fact that i put Pinarello decals on this bike, i felt that i offered readers a good look at what they can do with a $450 carbon frame from China. The whole purpose of a forum like this is to help other cyclists make educated decisions. Unfortunately, any idiot like you can get internet access and obviously not get the purpose of this post.
> Unbelievable!!



You are still a poser and a dousche! ***! Merry Christmas


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

*Hong Fu Review (NEO Exile, Comtat, FM006)*

Just bought a bike from Hong Fu and had great luck with the bike. I'm posting this to share the good and bad about the bike as well as a review of the ride quality. I have done this as an attachment since I kinda went overboard on some details but it is important to share for those who may be considering one of these frames.

The build on my bike is as follows:

FM006 frame with semi-custom paint job (pearl white over natural carbon) - 54cm
FSA Orbit CE headset
Carbon Spacers
3T Stem
Thomson Elite Seat Post
Selle SLR 135g saddle
Campy Seat Clamp
Dura Ace Bottom Bracket, STI Levers, and Brake Calipers
Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheelset with Bontrager Race Tires
Fizik Bar Tape (not done all the way yet as I'm waiting on new carbon handlebars)
Easton EA70 Aluminum Bars
FSA Superlight Crankset with Speedplay pedals

Not yet weighed as I'm waiting to swap out some parts.
*
REVIEW*

Below is my personal review and findings on the Hong-Fu FM-006 carbon frame. This review is intended to give you my personal observations of the bike as a whole. This includes build quality, assembly, and bike function.

*Build Quality:*

_Shipment_

The frame was well packaged and received in the timeframe that I was given by Hong-Fu bicycles. The frame was painted in the exact paint scheme that I had requested. 

_Paint Job_

While the paint scheme was as designed, there were a few areas that needed improvement but could be expected of a middle man setup.
The dropouts were painted over and needed some touch up work to get them to look showroom ready. In addition, there was some paint slop over on the brake cable housing inserts on the top tube. All of these areas were easy to clean up with no other problems associated with it.

The paint transition from white to naked carbon could have been smoother but I did not opt for the pinstripe due to additional costs. Hong-Fu had recommended it but I still opted out. I believe that had the pinstripe been there that the transition from paint to naked carbon would have been smoother. 

I did chip the paint finish on the head tube – which seemed too easy to do considering the circumstances of how it chipped. It was touched up with no problems.

After my first ride, I cleaned the frame and found that the clear coat scratches pretty easily. I initially was concerned over stress cracks but that was not the case - just scratches from the road sand that was wiped off. Photos are attached to the post.

_Carbon Fork_
One area of concern did arise after cutting the carbon steer tube on the fork. There were a couple of voids that were found after the cut was made. The LBS looked over the voids and said this could be due to a carbon process that is still not perfected but he had seen the voids before. There were no major concerns other than ensuring that I did not exceed 5 Nm of torque when working with the stem.

_Headset_

Hong Fu included a headset that I immediately swapped out for a better quality. In addition, they had sent a headset with a star nut instead of a compression plug. Please make sure you use a compression plug when working with a full carbon fork.
There have also been comments on fit of the headset. Please make sure that you are using a Campy compatible headset for the Campy Hiddenset dimensions that they use on this particular frame. The OD is 46mm with an inner diameter of 42mm. FSA Orbit CE or CF work great and fit perfectly. 

Side note: You will need a 14mm seat clamp for your bike. I used a Campy seat clamp for weight and the offset clamp area due to the carbon frame.

During the ride, I did have the seatpost slip on me. This sounds like it has happened to a few others who have posted on forums with this particular frame as well as others out there with bikes from other manufacturers. I did not have the seat binder bolt tightened enough. I will be checking on this again but hope to have no other issues. 

*Assembly:*

The bike was very easy to assemble. Everything lined up just perfect. There were no offsets with the wheels due to misaligned hangers or anything of that sort. Very nice bike to work with overall!

The only issue I came across was the bolt that was used to secure the cable guides under the bottom bracket was way too long. I replaced it with a plastic cap that secures the cable guide in place (actually works really well).

*Ride Quality:*

First ride was 50 miles over rolling hills with some steep short sections, smooth roads for a large portion of the ride and backcountry dirt roads for about 3 miles. The average pace was 20+ mph as I was doing the ride with my racing team.

I have had 12 different bikes in my racing career from steel and alumin
um to full carbon (Kestrel 200si). I also raced on the old TVT carbon frame that Lemond road in the Tour De France (not his personally but the same manufacturer). I admittedly had my reservations with a frame that was bought at such a low cost but must say that I was pleasantly surprised.

The first thing I noticed was how smooth the ride felt and the absorption abilities over the rough dirt roads. Railroad tracks and other road bumps were minimized by the carbon fiber build on this frame. This frame also has a little bit of a relaxed geometry that seems to suit me better that my previous bike (Salsa Campeon – which I love). The fork design and rake combined with the frame geometry offers great handling and turning abilities. In addition, the fast descents that I had seemed just as smooth and was never concerned about tracking or needing to slow down for corners.

Although the high mountain climbing will need to wait for a couple of months, the rolling hills and steep descents gave me an opportunity to test the stiffness and climbing ability of the bike. Hands down, this bike can climb. The bike felt responsive during my surges uphill and seemed to climb without that sluggish feeling.

As for speed, this bike can handle it just fine. It is not a sprinting/crit bike by any means but will get the job done. I truly believe this bike was designed for those long days in the saddle where you may face several rolling hills or a long ascent. This will be my racing bike for 2010 and I have no reservations over how this bike will perform under racing conditions.

*AREAS FOR IMPROVEMENT:*
•	Better clear coat finish so bike can handle cleaning a little better as well as transition from paint to clear coat can be a little better. I was informed though that a decal or stripping would be a better option to avoid ease of recognizing the transition. Also, paint chipping seemed too easy.
•	Shorter cable guide bolt under the bottom bracket.
•	Order your frame without headset or seat clamp. You can find better options online as well as the correct sizes needed. Remember: 42mm ID for headset and 14mm stack height for seat clamp.
•	Headset provided should come with a compression plug instead of the star nut since this frame comes with a full carbon fork.
•	Paperwork to describe the proper torque settings for FD clamp, seat clamp, etc. A lot of this information was found online or in the Park Tool mechanic book but would be nice to have without searching for it.
•	Better finish on carbon layup for the fork. A few voids were found but fork is pretty tough. Proper torque was keep for the carbon steerer.


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice, good information there!!


----------



## dmanmar (Nov 20, 2009)

dhfreak said:


> You are still a poser and a dousche! ***! Merry Christmas


What's with the superiority complex? Trying to compensate for something?


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

dhfreak said:


> You are still a poser and a dousche! ***! Merry Christmas


I submit that only a douche would misspell douche.


----------



## dhfreak (Sep 12, 2009)

HIMEHEEM said:


> I submit that only a douche would misspell douche.



Twoshey!:blush2:


----------



## dhfreak (Sep 12, 2009)

dmanmar said:


> What's with the superiority complex? Trying to compensate for something?



Yes, my lack of a Hong Fu Pinarello Edition bike!


----------



## Asmodeus2112 (Aug 5, 2008)

ffmacias, beautiful bike. I'm jealous!

I like how the 3T stem is coordinated with the paint scheme, was that intentional?


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Its too bad that everyone is so fixated on the decals

I am interested in the ride and build quality 

New high-end road bikes are so expensive and it is not always so easy to find what you want on ebay!


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

I too am interested to hear about the ride comparing to whatever you own now. Name the bike and setup. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

*Update on Hong Fu*

Asmodeus2112, the 3T stem was intentional as I wanted it to match the paint scheme. I also based the purchase of the stem on several reviews as I was also looking at the Ritchey Axis stem (Wet White). I think the 3T was much better.

This is the final build up on the bike. I have a set of heavier tires on right now due to weather and time of year but will switch them out in the next two months. I did swap out the handlebars with some Easton EC70 full carbon bars (they are very nice). Just remember to get some carbon friction paste when doing this type of build to avoid handlebar slip. I've decided to use this with my seatpost as well and have not had any seatpost slip.

The decals are very personal to me as I am a career firefighter and 9/11 had a huge impact on me and my career. In addition, my friend's sister lost her life that day. I originally was going to put 343 (number of firefighters lost) on the top tube but this bike is really a tribute to all who perished on that day. So, I opted for M&M on the top tube. These are my daughters (Melissa and Molly) and the real reason why I push myself everyday to stay healthy.

Enjoy the pictures! Merry Christmas!


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

dutch937 said:


> Built. Still need to chop the extra fork once the fit is right. And yes, the Zipps are real.
> Will report back once it's been on the road.
> Btw, here are the final specs...
> 
> ...


Beautiful setup, and a fantastic paint job. I can't believe people are giving you a hard time. 
As long as you're happy with it, that all it matters!


----------



## spaakie (Dec 10, 2009)

Is there anyone who must pay import costs for his/her frame ?
So yes, what are the costs and in wich country.


----------



## dutch937 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Ride Quality*



WEG said:


> Its too bad that everyone is so fixated on the decals
> 
> I am interested in the ride and build quality
> 
> New high-end road bikes are so expensive and it is not always so easy to find what you want on ebay!


I have only had the opportunity to get out for one good ride since the build (time and Toronto weather). We were out for a little over 120k (donut ride) and I really enjoyed the bike. It's light, responsive and the geometry works for me, having said that, I need to make a few tweaks to the fit. if I had one negative, which really isn't a bad thing, the front end feels much lighter than my Scott CR1 SL. It wasn't an issue, just need to ride it a few times to get used to the feeling. 
This was also my first experience with SRAM. I've been a campy guy for most of my cycling life and I have been converted!! I know there will be people that will never switch out their Campy groupo, but you really can't beat how "exact" the Sram works.
I have nothing but good things to say about my experience with HongFu thus far. I just hope the reliability of the frame equals everything else thus far.
If anyone has more specific questions, feel free to PM me, as that's about all I have to add to this thread.


----------

